

Scouting An Abandoned Cold War Missile Base Hidden In The Adirondacks - locopati
http://www.scoutingny.com/?p=4765

======
spking
If you're in the SF bay area and enjoy this kind of stuff, there are lots of
cool places to explore. Alameda NAS is especially good, but there are many
others:

<http://www.flickr.com/photos/telstar/sets/56935/>

------
ChuckMcM
Well its not really abandoned, after all someone built a house on top of it
and have refurbished the living quarters with additional living space.

That aside, one of the things I miss was not buying a missile silo in Idaho
when I had the chance. I don't believe any are on the market any more. My
biggest concern was the pumping bill (it required constant pumping to keep it
from flooding).

Hmm, actually the one in this article is for sale apparently for 1.7M:
[http://www.silohome.com/missile_base_real_estate_investment_...](http://www.silohome.com/missile_base_real_estate_investment_opportunity.htm)

~~~
ryanwanger
Just saw this one: <http://www.missilebases.com/denver>

It was flooded for years (isn't currently), and would be insanely expensive to
refurbish.

------
bryanh
Apparently its for sale for $750k: <http://www.missilebases.com/adironback>
($1.7m for everything).

~~~
nkassis
Mmm, that entire silo could be refurbished as a datacenter with a living
quater on top to host people who need to come to the center for work. It's in
a quiet area and the snow could be use for cooling in the winter. Anyone has
money to invest ? ;p

~~~
adrianpike
That's actually what this datacenter was purchased for, and the company's gone
bellyup. <http://twitter.com/#!/AtlasFData>

------
pm90
sort of reminded me of dexter's lab

------
Craiggybear
The 50's were one crazy (but stylish) time.

It is nothing short of a miracle we survived all this ... the Cuban Missile
Crisis in '62 almost made certain we didn't.

Cool house, though.

I once lived in a Victorian shoe factory.

